# Sad news



## derwoodii (Aug 8, 2010)

We are saddened to advise that a great supporter of our industry, Scott Sharpe, was killed while felling a tree at work on Thursday. ArbAus is accepting donations on behalf of his family here http://arboriculture.org.au/ 

Man killed by falling tree
Posted August 5, 2010 21:23:00
Tasmanian police have confirmed a man who died after being hit by a tree in the state's north, was felling trees
as part of road works.
Police say the accident happened just before three o'clock this afternoon at Motor Road in Devoit, north of
Launceston.
They say the contractor, aged in his mid-30s, was in the process of felling a large gum tree when it fell
unexpectedly.
He died at the scene. He leaves behind a wife and three young children.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 12, 2010)

RIP Scotty.

I was fortunate enough to meet Scotty when still wet behind the ears and despite him being State champion climber and national finalist he had no ego whatsoever. In a few simple sentences he set me on the right path in selecting equipment and then walked on, job done.

Scotty was a credit to the industry and was the rare combination of top class competetive climber and equally skilled production climber. When chatting in June with Graham McMahon, who is himself a legend of the production side of our industry, I was impressed to hear him refer to Scotty as an arborist who set up good jobs and got them done safely and quickly.

He also was a rated splicer and produced numerous climbing aids and smart rigging devices. I still have 3 of the rope bags he made up for our group 4 years ago. 

Spare a thought when on the job tomorrow as the cream of the industry get together in Tasmania to say goodbye to one of our own. Stay safe on the job friends.


----------



## Boa07 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am very glad that I was fortunate enough to meet and share a joke with Scott Sharpe at various conferences, climbing comps and arb camps. 

He was a very warm and generous person with no obvious ego about him...despite being having the kind of talent that often leads to egotism.

I was very saddened by news of his untimely death, his friendly smile and infectious positive attitude will be deeply missed.

Sean Freeman


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 12, 2010)

Very sad news indeed. Are there any more details as to what exactly happened when this gum tree was being felled? When a veteran arborist gets caught out with such tragic consequences, I imagine some unusual circumstances, but perhaps a lesson to be learned as well.


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 12, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> Very sad news indeed. Are there any more details as to what exactly happened when this gum tree was being felled? When a veteran arborist gets caught out with such tragic consequences, I imagine some unusual circumstances, but perhaps a lesson to be learned as well.



Um, yeah. I'm with him. Was someone else felling the gum, when this guy wasn't aware of it?


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 13, 2010)

Information not confirmed, a back leaning gum being felled against natural direction. Something went wrong Scott while retreating was hit. Whatever the cause it was not foreseeable, Scotts skills and safe approach to work was above all required.
A Coroners account will be delivered, when it arrives it will be posted. Advancing and sharing his craft in controlling the hazards of tree work was something Scott enjoyed. Sadly soon we will all learn something.

A link to his tributes and his industry acumen
http://vtio.org.au/Content/2010/08/scott-sharpe/


----------

